# Complaint about Gap Jeans



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone know the e-mail address to Gap customer complaints? I bought some jeans yesterday and when i tried them on today i noticed there are two holes at the bottom by the ankle seam either side of the back seam. I drove about 50 miles (and i got lost     )yesterday to get these jeans and am i'm gutted! I'm hoping that Gap will send me a replacement pair in the post cause i don't fancy having to drive up there again anytime soon   
Does anyone have any advice on how i should word this e-mail to make sure i get the jeans posted to me and not have to drive up there again to get them also will they definately send me a replacement pair wont they?   What do you think? 

I've just done a quick google and haven't come up with anything for this country? 

Thanks in advance.  
Lou.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Don't know an address hon but i'd state that you bought the jeans from a reputable company you have been loyal too, that you are very disappointed to be let down like this. Usually stating that thishas caused you considerable inconvenience which includes wasting time & petrol for the journey should do the trick!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've no idea how they're replacement of clothes works but you may find that they would want you to return the jeans to them to take a look before they replace them.  I would give them a call and ask them what their procedures are.  You could always call the actual shop you bought them from and explain situation to them and see what they say.

I'd also take a couple of photos of the wholes if you can so if you can email them, attach those.

They're usually really go at doing exchanges/refunds so I'm sure you won't have too many problems.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Natasha and prof waffle. Well i gave up trying to find the address and phoned them   The lady i spoke to was lovely. I explained the situation and she said send them back to us and i'll locate a replacememt pair and get them sent on to you. They do want me to send back the faulty pair but will refund the postage, how good is that! I'm chuffed to bits. I really didn't want to have to drive back again so soon. Can't wait to get the new jeans, haven't got anything else that fits at the moment   nevermind will see the benefit of my gym attendance soon i hope  
Lou.


----------

